# Opinions on this wether



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just purchases this spring kid for my son's first market goat to show at fair in April. Looking for all the market goat gurus to give me opinions on where he lacks, what feed programs and exercise programs will improve him in any way. I come from a dairy background but I liked his square and wide chest straight legs, level top line and overall balance. I was told he lacks in the hind end and is a bit short coupled but hoping that well improve as he ages. Any criticism positive or negative or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow typos LOL. I purchased not purchases and he was born in June


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I think he'll be a good little starter wether, I agree with his hind end lacking a bit and him being just a touch short. With the right feed and exercise I think he'll look good. We run ours twice a day to help build muscle in the hind end. We also build things for them to run and jump over, and make sure to hang their feeder up so they have to stand on their back feet to eat. We tie them up everyday starting with short periods building up to 20-30 minutes at a time. 
I am feeding purnia goat feed with my current set of wethers and it's okay but I much prefer kings feed. My boys got a little fat real fast so we have cut back on feed and adding muscle supplements. We normally do healthy coat and boss as a top dress but our boys were just to fat.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

He's definitely a cutie! I agree, I think he will make a good little starter market goat with a little bit of work. I agree with everything y'all said, his front end looks nice, but his back half is on the small side. He is a little short, but I think he will start looking better once he loses that chubbyness around the belly and gets more lean muscle. Would love to see what he looks like under all that hair. 

I had mine on ADM Amino Gain my last year of showing, and mine did great with it. Along with a little Champion Drive and Power Fuel (one bucket of each will last all season and it works great).

For the exercise, Ive seen people run them alongside golf cart or use treadmills. But I would just walk one to the end of the pasture and then turn her loose and let her run back on her own. Mine always would run as fast as they could to get back with the others, so after 4-5 times a day of that they were pretty winded. 

I also got them a harness, and again would bring them off by themselves, hook them to a cinder block, and let them go. At first they would struggle to pull it at a walk, but within a week or two they could pull it at a run like it was nothing. I only did that a couple times a week. 

I would put them on the stand too, while the back end is dropped and the front is raised. And let them stand in that brace position for a few mins a day, first 10 mins then moving up to 20-30 min. While I stand with them and rub all over them to get them used to it. 

I elevated their feed also. Hung the feeder up higher, and put a block under it for them to stand their front legs on. This one and the previous one really helped to build up the back ends on mine. 

We gave ours plenty of climbing toys too. They played and climbed constantly, that's an easy way to keep them in shape. 

Good luck with your new baby! Can't wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not sure if you saw this on Jessica's post but someone posted on there with this great idea that I am going to build and do with my next wether. I think this might help with your guys rear end.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I also think his hip bones are to out. I showed boers when I was little and some judges don't like pin bones at all and some don't mind them. And his rear ende could use some building up too. Make him pull small lawn mower tires. That really helps in the butt.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> We tie them up everyday starting with short periods building up to 20-30 minutes at a time.


What does tying them up do?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Tying them up teaches them to stand quietly when in the show ring with their head up. It also teaches the more wild ones that pulling gets them no where. I personally like to put a block or something underneath them so they are kinda in the bracing position as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Our leader told us it will also stretch the neck out, true or not I have no idea but her daughter does super well with her kids


----------



## Tony101 (Aug 6, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but do you guys have any tips on adding fat?
This year I showed my wether at my county fair and the judge said he could use a little more fat. 
How can I balance the fat and muscle? 
Any tips would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

http://www.standleyfeed.com/product/lindner-feed-full-figure
to help add fat


----------



## Tony101 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------

